# My boy and a lawn chair falling out of the sky!



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

What a fun hunt watching my son shoot his first crane!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome, that is on my bucket list....I hear that's some mighty fine eating too.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done, thanks for posting.

.


----------

